# Barking at night - HELP!



## charlie (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi,

We have a golden retriever who is 5 years old. At night and when we are out during the day she sleeps locked in our extension. She also uses this when we are at home as it is her own space to escape the kids etc.

In the last couple of days she has started to bark during the night. She has gone to bed fine and then within 5 minutes starts barking. 

She barks at about 30 second intervals. And this continuous through out then night. When I go to see what she is doing she is sitting in her bed barking into the night. We have tried to ignore her and not let her think she is getting our attention but last night she did it for at least an hour before we went to see her.

I didnt want to leave her any longer because we have neighbours and it was a work night.

I've read about spraying the dogs but by the time I get downstairs, unlock the door and get to her I think I may have missed the spot!

We have though about life at home over the last couple of weeks and we cant pin point anything that would unsettle her.

Could it be a phase, her age, testing (again)?

Any help and advise greatly appreciated.

Charlie:crossfing


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

At 5 years old, very sudden onset as you describe, I'd wonder if there isn't something medically going on. But let's save that for a last resort. 

If it were me, I'd invest in a citronella bark collar. Each time she barks, she'll get sprayed with a harmless spray of citronella oil that dogs find very annoying. She may bark enough to exhaust the spray the first few times you use it. Keep refilling the canister. If she continues after a few nights, get her a vet appointment. 

Good luck!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

What do you mean extension? Is it part of the house and finished or is it just bare.
Maybe she just is lonely by her self and wants to be with you.Has the time you spend with her been cut back? Do you exercise her and play for several hours a day?
It's getting cold out,maybe a mouse or rat is trying to get in.Depending on were you live,termites are still active.We had a Golden who NEVER peed in the house.All of the sudden,he started to pee on the hardwood floor near the fireplace,while watching us watch him do it.I yelled,I punished,but he kept doing it.I finally had to stop and think"this dog has been very good for years,he must be trying to tell me something".I went down in the basement and checked around under the spot.I grabbed the floor beam and it crumbled in my hand.Termites !!! He was showing me the Termites.I listened with an stethoscope and could hear them munching.
The termite exterminator said that he see's the same thing with a few dogs,mostly with rats and mice though.
Maybe shes trying to tell you something.
Forgive me for asking,why doesn't she sleep inside with the rest of the family? Mine sleep all over the house,but there is at least one with us all the time.
Shane


----------



## charlie (Dec 16, 2005)

Many thanks for your replies and suggestions.

The extension is part of the house, it is heated and she has her own sofa on which she sleeps. We always put her in here at night and when we are out - we were told at our puppy training lessons that it was best as gives the dog their own space with boundaries.

The extension is brick built so no Termites although there could have been a mouse. 

She seems to go through stages now. A couple of nights barking and then nothing for a week. 

She gets 30 minutes in the field in the morning and another 30 minutes in the early evening. On top of this she has her own play time when the kids have gone to bed and is regularly brushed. 

Hopefully it is just a phase!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Is putting a radio in her room an option? I have to do that with my Lhasa Apso or she hears every little creak of the house, people talking outside, etc. Works like a charm, blocks out the general noises for her and has stopped her nighttime barking. (she sleeps in a bedroom with my daughter, who amazingly sleeps through the barking so I was the one having to get up to hush the dog, ugh!) Hope this helps!


----------

